# Sex during period



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Do you have sex when you are (or your wife) is on period?

If you do have sex what kind of sex (PIV, anal, oral)?

If you do not have sex during this time why and how long this period sex break lasts?

We never have PIV sex during my wife's period. She finds it is messy and disgusting and she also says her libido drops. Though her periods are rather painless. This PIV sex break usually lasts around a week and she gives me BJ and HJ "from start to end" instead.

I wonder if our experience is typical or not.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

That sounds pretty typically for us. My wife never had much interest in PIV sex during her period. There were times I got her so horny she didn't care she wanted it anyway, but that was rare. It was usually a week, but over the last couple years she started having problems with heavier and more frequent bleeding that extended her period or shortened the time between periods. It really sucked for her. Several procedures later she doesn't get her period anymore, so no longer an issue.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

My wife has been pregnant for the last year and a half so I had to think about this one for a second.

*Do you have sex when you are (or your wife) is on period? *We have, however most months we avoid it.

*If you do have sex what kind of sex (PIV, anal, oral)? *Any of the above. The oral is usually on me but I've done it on her as well.

*If you do not have sex during this time why and how long this period sex break lasts?* My wife's periods are 24 hours of spotting and no cramps or anything. So we don't usually have sex on her period but it's not because of the blood. She says the area is too sensitive (inside and out) and hurts to be touched for a couple days. My sex drive isn't that high so going a couple days without isn't going to kill me.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Do you have sex when you are (or your wife) is on period?
> 
> If you do have sex what kind of sex (PIV, anal, oral)?
> 
> ...


About as typical as all the other experiences. Some avoid PIV during a period, some get even more lusty and engage in more than they usually do, and still others have no real change is their sex lives.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife’s is 5 days right now. On average during that time she’ll give me 2 BJs and if it lands across a weekend day I’ll raid her shower and she’s ok with PIV standing in the shower.

It has been a long time since she let me do anything for her. The last time I could think of (years ago) I used my hands on her outside the shower and then took her into the shower and used my hands on her in there. Outside of the shower where she has one was maybe within the first few years of marriage only.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Ablation is your best friend.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

It's no longer an issue but in the day yes we had PiV during her periods (except for super heavy ones, about twice a year). No way were we taking that off the table roughly 20% of the time. It's part of life, not a medical condition. OK, we made some concessions, an immediate shower with no cuddling was allowed.


----------



## jjj858 (Jun 18, 2021)

Never had an issue with it. Will just lay down a towel. She gets off the same, says sometimes it helps her cramps or headache to orgasm. I have always finished inside when she’s on her period since her getting pregnant is unlikely during this time. Ymmv.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My gf is most horny during her period. It took me a while to get over the mess, but I’ve succumbed. Also, her house, her sheets.


----------



## MILF's Man (Jul 3, 2021)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Do you have sex when you are (or your wife) is on period?
> 
> If you do have sex what kind of sex (PIV, anal, oral)?
> 
> ...


----------



## MILF's Man (Jul 3, 2021)

Before we got married, we always had sex during her periods. Usually the first day she didn't want to, but after that it was off to the races. I think that part of it was that normally we used condoms, and during her period we figured we could go bare back. Also, it never bothered me to get blood on Mr. Happy. And, we were madly in love and our teen age hormones were surging. 

When she got older, later 20's I guess, her periods got to be more bothersome, and she just wasn't in the mood then.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> My gf is most horny during her period. It took me a while to get over the mess, but I’ve succumbed. Also, her house, her sheets.


It was same for my wife. 

OP
We just put down a towel. But not during a heavy flow, just light. She acted same about thinking it was gross. She was more afraid i would be grossed out. I just told her, who fixes the toilet or septic system if a problem occurs. I gut and clean wild hogs and deer we eat. A little blood aint gonna bother me. She was afraid i would be grossed out with her. Give her assurance.


----------



## MILF's Man (Jul 3, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> It was same for my wife.
> 
> OP
> We just put down a towel. But not during a heavy flow, just light. She acted same about thinking it was gross. She was more afraid i would be grossed out. I just told her, who fixes the toilet or septic system if a problem occurs. I gut and clean wild hogs and deer we eat. A little blood aint gonna bother me. She was afraid i would be grossed out with her. Give her assurance.


Before we were married, we didn't use a towel. She'd say, "I'll just tell my mother I had a heavy flow." Later we used a towel.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

romantic_dreamer said:


> Do you have sex when you are (or your wife) is on period?


We did. We just put down a towel. Or changed position (IE doggy).



romantic_dreamer said:


> If you do have sex what kind of sex (PIV, anal, oral)?


In our twenties, all of the above. I have my red badge of courage.



romantic_dreamer said:


> If you do not have sex during this time why and how long this period sex break lasts?
> 
> We never have PIV sex during my wife's period. She finds it is messy and disgusting and she also says her libido drops. Though her periods are rather painless. This PIV sex break usually lasts around a week and she gives me BJ and HJ "from start to end" instead.
> 
> I wonder if our experience is typical or not.


She seemed self-conscious about it but I just went on about the business of making her squirm.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I think women worry about this more than men to be honest. It's never put us off, except for the first few days when I was in so much pain and felt sick, no way I was feeling up for sex, but day 3 onwards, if he wanted to, let's do it.

I had an ablation late 2019 and once everything settled down, I've not had a period since April 2020 and it's FABULOUS! I still have all the hormones that go along with it, and sometimes I'll get some very mild cramping, but that's it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

frusdil said:


> I think women worry about this more than men to be honest. It's never put us off, except for the first few days when I was in so much pain and felt sick, no way I was feeling up for sex, but day 3 onwards, if he wanted to, let's do it.
> 
> I had an ablation late 2019 and once everything settled down, I've not had a period since April 2020 and it's FABULOUS! I still have all the hormones that go along with it, and sometimes I'll get some very mild cramping, but that's it.


It’s awesome isn’t it! It’s nice that my wife still ovulates but no period. We should have done it much sooner!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> It’s awesome isn’t it! It’s nice that my wife still ovulates but no period. We should have done it much sooner!


Bloody oath mate. Can't being to tell you how it's changed my life, absolute game changer and so much freedom. My periods were so bad at the end that I literally would think "will I have my period then?" if we were invited somewhere...I literally couldn't go...now I don't even think about it - we're in! Woo! Haha.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

No because she has messy periods and it totally grossed her out. Unless it’s at the very very end then it’s 50/50 on PIV. My wife had never been much of a one-sided sexual act kinda person towards me on or off her period due to past trauma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

